# Chargeur de macbook ne charge plus et clignote



## pabmau5 (18 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit soucis récent avec le chargeur de mon macbook pro 13".

Le plus gros problème est qu'il ne charge plus mon mac, pourtant le chargeur d'un ami marche très bien sur ce même macbook.

La led présente sur l'embout du chargeur qui est branché au mac clignote (couleur verte tout le temps) à un rythme qui est toujours le même, plutôt lent.

J'ai fait un reset pram (cmd option p r je crois?) et ça ne change rien, de toute façon il y a un problème avec le chargeur c'est sûr.

Retour SAV boulanger (sachant que je l'ai acheté en décembre/janvier dernier je crois qu'il n'est plus garanti..) ? j'en rachète un à 70 euros? Possibilité de fixer de problème?

Merci !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2012)

Décembre/janvier dernier, il est toujours garanti (12 mois) !


----------

